# التحليل الكهربائي للماء لستخراج الهدروجين واستعماله كوقود في السيارات



## سنان محمود (5 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​​_تحية إلى أحفاد جابر بن حيان وكل المهتمين والعملين في مجال الكيمياء , السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته , أتعبنيالبحث لذا لجأت الى إليكم فكما يقولون أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها , سؤالي إليكم هو عن التحليل الكهربائي للماء لغرض تحليله وإنتاج غاز الهدروجين , ما هي العوامل المؤثرة على إنتاجه؟. السبب في ذلك هو فكرة استخدام الهدروجين كوقود حيث قام احد الزملاء في المنتدى بطرح الفكرة بعد اطلاعه على تجارب عملية من قبل أفراد وليس مؤسسات لانتاج الهيدروجين , ادعوكم لتصفح الموضوع على الرابط التالي _او زيارة قسم الطاقة تامتجددة والبديلة . تحياتي للجميع ​:56: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83386.html


----------



## بشار رائد (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية ونرجو المزيد


----------



## REACTOR (7 أبريل 2008)

عملية تحليل الماء لانتاج الهيدروجين معروفة منذ فترة طويلة جدا و لكنها اقتصاديا مكلفة جدا بالمقارنة مع انتاجة من الغاز الطبيعي فهو ارخص مصدر لانتاج الهيدروجين .
ساقوم يارفاق ملف لشرح العملية باللغة الانجليزية في المشاركة القادمة


----------



## REACTOR (7 أبريل 2008)

هذة الطريقة المستخدمة صناعيا


----------



## حسام النجار (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا علي هذه الملفات القيمه التي توضح عمليه تحضير الهيدروجين واحب ان اوضح باختصار شديد ان عمليه تحضير الهيدروجين تتم داخل المصانع منخلال بطاريات خاصه واشهر هذه الشركات هي شركه باماج ويتم انتاج الغاز عن طريق عمليه التحليل الكهربي لمحلول البوتاسا الكاويه ويكون تركيز المحلول 26-27 بوميه والغاز الناتج يتم تبريده لدرجه حراره لاتزيد عن 32م وتكون درجه حراره البطاريه 70-80 م ويتم تحليل الغاز الناتج بحيث يكون الغاز الناتج سواء كان الايدروجين او الاكسجين درجه نقاوته في حدود 99.8 % واقل درجه نقاوه مسموح بتشغيل البطاريه عندها هو 99 % وخاصه تحليل غاز الاكسجين ويتم استقبال غاز الهيدروجين الناتج في محتوي يسمي جازهولدر طبقا لاسم عالم الماني اما غاز الاكسجين فيتم تجميعه في اسطوانات للحام او للعلاج الطبي بعد اجراء تنقيه له او خروجه الي الجو وهذه فكره بسيطه عن كيفيه انتاج الايدروجين في المصانع حيث يستخدم بعد زلك في عمليات الهدرجه
ك/حسام النجار


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على تلك المعلومات القيمة 

واتمنى ان يضع كل عضو ما يعلمه عن انواع الاقطاب الكهربية وافضلها 

وفواقد الطاقة لكهربية اثناء التحليل وكيف يمكن تجنبها؟

وفمن اراد الاخرة وسهي لها سعيها فلايبخل على اخيه شيئا 
واجره عند الله تعالى عظيم


----------



## anahma (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمودالسويسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا للافادة


----------



## Almoosawi (26 أبريل 2011)

جزيل الشكر اخوان
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
معلومات قيمة رائعة


----------



## alhamdaniya (31 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى كل اعضاء والقائمين على هذا المنتدى
كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبة شهر المغفره والرحمة شهر رمضان

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
وفقكم الله


----------

